# Blood tracking dog



## jhmsniper97 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am really looking to buy a tracking dog for finding deer with no blood trail. Do any of y'all have a certain breed you would recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Lab's have a great nose!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Jack Russells are used alot so are Blue Lacys


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dachshund.

But, not your typical pet. One that is bred for it.


----------



## LRS (Aug 18, 2005)

Checkout Texasbloodtrackers.com.
It's a good source of Info on tracking in general and really good people.
Finding/purchasing a dog that is trained to do what you want will be next to impossible. The best thing is to study the breeds, crossbreeds, individual blood lines and working abilities. Then get and train your own dog. Just understand that a good tracking dog will take a few years and a great deal of effort to get to where you want it.
I have a 2.5 yo Lacy that has been on 15-20 deer recoveries/finds per season since she was 8 weeks old. She really started turning on during the middle of this past season, she was like a completely different dog. She found 18 out of 24 this season, 2 of which were still alive that she bayed at over 1 mile. Sometimes we have lots of blood, sometimes not any. It's harder with no blood but we are slowly getting there.
Good luck, be patient with your dog and have fun.


----------



## Jerryg (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a finished lacy I would sell. He has found many wounded deer alive an dead. He is about 6 yrs old and is neutered. He doesn't fit in my program, that is the only reason I would sell him. He is not cheap and will only go to the right home. PM if u want to know more

Jerryg


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

I also say the lacy breed is good I have one that's half lacy and she tracks really well she is only 1 but has done very good on the tracks I have put her on. 3-5 now the2 she didn't find I don't think even died


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm a big jack russell fan. my older jack has been on about 80 trails in 4 years. her abilities are fascinating. tough as he!! too, been kicked by a nilgai, tossed by pigs, head butted by an aoudad and keeps coming back for more. 

i'm training a younger dog up too. they have caught a few barely alive deer. only recommendation for a bigger dog would be that they can possibly catch if need be.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

For me, I don't care what the breed is...

I prefer a dog with a stronger than normal fetch drive. I mean an insane, drive you up the wall, "this dog is ripping up my house" kinda fetch drive. It's a game to them. The toy that they are finding is a deer.


----------



## Colorado Trailblazer (Sep 15, 2012)

Most any dog can be trained to track. I even used a German Sheppard to hunt pheasants...he pointed and retrieved.


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

*blood trailer*

Blue Lacey, with little or no training at aall very good. Be saure and get with the want to trail in it


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

My wirehaired dachshund comes from a strong blood tracking line with his parents come from Germany and the Czech Republic. He is a pretty rare dog in the US from what I'm told. We've been on a few tracks and I can't believe how well he has done. Made this video of him the other day. I will definitely be working with him more as time goes on, he's nothing likely previous couch potatoe dachshund!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Get a Blue Lacy, doesn't get any better! Mine (Jake) has found them all that were wounded here!


----------



## Tracker1986 (May 16, 2013)

I got 2 lacy's you can't get better dogs I got 2 different mannered dogs one calm and about 50lbs and one more aggressive and around 40lbs the big thing with any dog you get whether it is a lacy or not is training I would say you need to run a trail atleast every other week and work on obedience every day Getting a hunting dog is not like getting a pet alot more work goes into it. If you have any questions feel free to contact me I know a lot of people with lacy's I can put you in touch with. 

Good Hunting


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Jacks, Jagd, mountain curs, lacy's, plotts, cats, and labs are my choices bvut as stated above they all have to have the drive to hunt. right off the bat if you dont have the time to devote to working them it will not make a hill of beans on blood lines. That being said I've had friends that had simple lil ole mutts that were trackin fools they just put the time in with them and if the animnal didnt show interest then it wasnt used.


----------



## Khoutx (Oct 18, 2009)

We have a litter of wirehaired dachshunds. Both parents are AKC blood trackers. Dad has a great track record. Last litter ALL pups turned out to be trackers. We have 1 female and 3 males left.


----------

